

Founder Depression Research Survey - foundersgrid
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Je9bidatgwAkL57KtWN2Z2jOLJfo4Shpw9ImIb1qjbE/viewform

======
rcfox
Many people use the words "depressed" and "sad" synonymously. If you're bummed
because you didn't get that big client, does that qualify as "feeling
depressed"? If you want to study depression in the clinical sense, it might
help to give a specific definition to help guide the survey taker.

~~~
benmathes
There's a government survey that gets at this right here:

[http://www.integration.samhsa.gov/images/res/PHQ%20-%20Quest...](http://www.integration.samhsa.gov/images/res/PHQ%20-%20Questions.pdf)

(a little google goes a long way)

------
harigov
I wonder what you are expecting to make out by asking these (specific)
questions. They seem too little to let you make anything out of it. I would be
really interested in your thought process behind these questions.

~~~
rrecuero
Agreed. I would like to see deeper questions. I suffered through the
"struggle" that Ben Horowitz talks about. I would ask questions like:

Do you wonder why you started the startup in the first place? Do you regret
it? Do you believe you should be the founder of your own company?

Just some food for thought.

